# Female Jack Dempsey?



## ImTanked (Jan 20, 2014)

I think I have a female Jack Dempsey here, but that's just an amateur guess. Yes/no?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum...

Not seeing the pic.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=255444


----------



## ImTanked (Jan 20, 2014)

Stupid me... Here ya go


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Male.. Just a bit washed out.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Yep, male.


----------



## ImTanked (Jan 20, 2014)

Awesome, how can you tell?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

The most differentiating trait between male and female JD's is that the males lack the blue spangling/smudges below the eye, on the lower gill plate.


----------



## chal3oye (Jan 28, 2014)

Yep, male.


----------

